# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الفرق بين العلة والسبب

## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أجابة عن سؤال وهو أن للعلة شروط أربع تختلف فيها عن السبب فما هي؟ وهذا طبعاً عند الأصوليين أي مبحث من مباحث الأصوليين في العلة والسبب وأختلاف المذاهب الأصولية فيهما 
أنا مع البحث لم أجد أربع فروق ظهر معي فرقان فقط .
أرجو من عنده علم بأصول الفقه الأجابة وجزاكم الله ألف خير

----------


## أبو مروان

يمكنك الرجوع إلى كتاب إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني فقد ذكر للعلة شروطا كثيرة ، جمع ما ذكره المتقدمون تستفدين منه إن شاء الله ، وإن لم يكن لديك الكتاب فها هو رابطه 
http://www.waqfeya.com/search.php
و الله الموفق

----------


## أبو مروان

أما عن الفرق بين العلة والسبب فيمكنك الرجوع إلى فروق القرافي ستجدين ضالتك بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الإحكام لابن حزم  8-99إلى 132

الإحكام 5-105 باب الدليل

----------


## ريما بنغازي

*السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *رجعت للكتب فوجدت ما يلي :-* *والسبب: هو جعل وصف ظاهر منضبط مناطًا1 لوجود حكم، أي: يستلزم وجوده وجوده.* *وبيانه: أن الله سبحانه في الزاني مثلًا حكمين: أحدهما تكليفي، وهو وجوب الحد عليه، والثاني وضعي، وهو جعل الزنا سببًا لوجوب الحد؛ لأن الزنا لا يوجب الحد بعينه وذاته، بل بجعل الشرع.* *وينقسم السبب بالاستقراء إلى الوقتية، كزوال الشمس، لوجوب الصلاة، والمعنوية كالإسكار للتحريم وكالملك للضمان، والمعصية للعقوبة. من* إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني  وهنا الشوكاني علي مذهب الأصوليين الذين جعلوا السبب والعلة مترادفان. وكتاب أحكام أبن حزم لم يتطرق للعلة لتفريق بينها وبين السبب بل تطرق لها من حيث شروط العلة في ا للقياس . ومن كتاب العلة عند الأصوليين *بقلم: مبارك عامر بقنه* *وفي الاصطلاح:* *اختلف العلماء في تعريف العلة على اقوال ، منها:* *القول الأول :أنها الوصف المؤثر في الحكم لا بذاته بل بجعل الشارع . وهو قول الغزالي (5) .* *والمؤثر معناه : الموجود في الحكم ، وهو قيد يخرج بذلك العلة فإنه لا تأثير فيها . (6)* *القول الثاني : أنها المؤثر في الحكم بذاتها لا بجعل الله . وهو قول المعتزلة وهذا على بناء قاعدتهم في التحسين والتقبيح العقلي . (7) فالعلة وصف ذاتي لا يوقف على جعل جاعل . (8)* *القول الثالث : أنها الوصف الباعث على الحكم ، أي مشتملة على حكمة صالحة تكون مقصودة للشارع في شرع الحكم . وهو قول الآمدي (9) وهذا بناء على تعليل أفعال الرب بالأغراض . (10)* *القول الرابع : أنها الوصف المعرف للحكم بوضع الشارع . وهو اختيار الرازي و البيضاوي وهو أضهر الأقوال* *قال صاحب المراقي في تعريف العلة :* *معرّف الحكم بوضع الشارع والحكم ثابت بها فاتّبع (11)* *فالوصف : هو المعنى القائم بالغير . وهو جنس .* *والمعرف : معناه الذي جعل علامة للحكم . وهو فصل خرج به التأثير في الحكم ، والباعث عليه . (12)* *كالإسكار فإنه كان موجوداً في الخمر ولم يدل وجوده على تحريمها حتى جعله صاحب الشرع علة في تحريمها . فالإسكار وصف معروف أي علامة على الحكم وهو التحريم الذي وضعه الشارع .(13)* *وللعلة أسماء مختلفة ، فهي تسمى : السبب ، والإمارة ، والداعي ، والمستدعي ، والباعث ، والحامل ، والمناط ، والدليل ، والمقتضي ، والموجب ، والمؤثر. (14)* *وقد تكون العلة (15) حكماً شرعياً كتحريم بيع الخمر فلا يصح بيعه كالميتة .* *وقد تكون وصفاً عارضاً محسوساً كالشدة في الخمر ، أو وصفاً لازماً كالأنوثة في ولاية النكاح .* *وقد تكون فعلاً من أفعال المكلفين كالقتل والسرقة .* *وقد تكون وصفاً مجرداً وتعرف بالعلة البسيطة وهي التي لم تتركب من أجزاء مثل الطعم في تحريم الربا.* وهنا أيضاً عند صاحب هذا الكتاب لم يبحث في العلة للتفريق بينها وبين السبب فقد بدأ البحث والتفصيل فيها لوضع الشروط العلة للقياس *              المطلوب جزاكم الله خيراً أخراج أو أستقراء لفروق العلة عن السبب وطلب ذكر أربع شروط فارقة للعلة عن السبب ؟ أرجو الرد سريعاً*  أن كان فهمي فيه خطأ أرجو التوضيح أنا مبتدئة في دارسة أصول الفقه

----------


## الطيب صياد

*العلة لها جملة من الحدود منها :
أنها هي السبب المناسب أي إذا وجد وجد الحكم و إذا فقد فقد الحكم لذاته مع مناسبته الظاهرة للعقل ، كما يقولون.
و تعرف على أنها ما اجتمع فيها شرط الحكم و محله و صاحبه و انتفى مانعه كالعلة العقلية ، و هي عى هذا الأساس الموجبة ضرورة للحكم و هي التي أثبتتها المعتزلة و نفاها أهل السنة و منهم أبو محمد ابن حزم في الإحكام - في أواخره -.
ومنها أنها الحكمة التي من أجلها صار الوصف علة للحكم عند أهل القياس و لكن هذه العلة بهذا التعريف يقبح عندهم التعليل بها و الصحيح الأشهر أنها ليس علة .
هذا ما لديَّ مزجى، و الله الموفق.
و للسبب أيضا إطلاقات تجتمع مع العلة و تفترق .
و ليس المقصود أن للعلة شروطا ليست للسب ، إلا إذا كان المقصود بذلك الشروط المعتبرة في تصحيح العلة و جعلها منطلقا لعملية القياس ،فنعم فليس كل علة يجوز القياس بها بل هناك أوصاف طردية و أوصاف قاصرة و غير ذلك مما هو مفصل في كتاب الشوكاني تفصيلا رائعا منظما.
و الله أعلم 
*

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا رد دكتر أيمن صالح منتدي مجالس الأصوليين نقلته للفائدة لمن يمر علي الموضوع وبارك الله في من أجاب ووضح أفدتوني كثيراً .....

مما قلتُه في بحث لي مستفيض بعنوان: تحقيق معنى العلة: دراسة أصولية، مجلة الأحمدية، الإمارات، ص10:
"بعد النظر في مجمل تعريفات الأصوليين للعلة، ثم الاستقراء والتحري لإطلاقات واستعمالات لفظ (( العلة )) في مجاري كلام الفقهاء والأصوليين، فقد وجدتُّها تَرِدُ عندهم في ثلاثةِ مفاهيمَ متباينةٍ في كثير من الخصائص. 
وهذه المفاهيم هي: 
أولا: السَّبَب الذي يترتَّب عليه الحكمُ في حقِّ المكلَّف. كشرب الخمر الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم وجوب جلد الشارب علينا، والسَّفر في رمضان الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم إباحة الفطر لنا، وعقد البيع الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم إباحة انتفاع وتصرف المشتري بالمبيع والبائع بالثَّمَن، وغَضَب القاضي الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم تحريم القضاء عليه.
ثانيا: الغَرَض الذي استهدفه الشارع من تشريع الحكم. كدفع السُّكْر المستهدف من تحريم الخمر، وتحصيل الزجر المستهدف من إيجاب الحدود، ودفع المشقة المستهدف من إباحة الفطر في السفر، وتحقيق مصالح المتعاقدين ورفع الحرج عنهم المستهدف من إباحة الانتفاع والتصرف بالمبيع والثمن بسبب العقد، ودفع تَشَوُّش الفكر المستهدف من تحريم قضاء القاضي وهو غضبان.
ثالثا: الوصف الذي يشتَمِل عليه مُتَعَلَّق الحكم، بحيث يترتب على ربط الحكم به ـ أي الوصف ـ تحقيق غرض الشارع من الحكم. كالشِّدة التي يُعلَّل بها تحريم شرب الخمر، والمشقَّة التي يُعلَّل بها جعل السفر مبيحا للفطر، والثمنية التي يُعلَّل به تحريم بيع الذهب بالذهب متفاضلا، والتراضي الذي يُعلَّل به إيجاب العقد للأحكام المختلفة، وتَشَوُّش الفكر الذي يُعلَّل به جعل الغضب مُحرِّما للقضاء. 
وقد أدَّى الخلط بين هذه المفاهيم الثَّلاث (السَّبب والغَرَض والوَصْف المُتَضَمَّن) إلى تشويشٍ واضطراب كبيرين في معنى العلة مما انعكس على شكل خلاف عميق في تعريفها، ثم، بعد ذلك، على شكل خِلافاتٍ لفظيةٍ في كثير من المسائل المتعلقة بها. ومن وجهة نظري فإنَّ أوَّلَ خطوة في إصلاح اصطلاح العلة لجعله أكثر وضوحا وأوفر فهْماً وأيسر تعاملا هو في الكشف الكامل عن هذه المفاهيم وبيان الفروق بينها ثم في نهاية المطاف ضبط الاصطلاح المتعلِّق بكلٍّ منها. 
وعليه جاء بحثنا المعنى الاصطلاحي للعلة في أربع نقاط: 
أولا: المفهوم الأول: العلة بمعنى السبب.
ثانيا: المفهوم الثاني: العلة بمعنى الغرض.
ثالثا: المفهوم الثالث: العلة بمعنى الوصف المُتَضمَّن.
رابعا: مقارنة بين العلل الثلاث."


وفيما يتعلق بالمقارنة بين العلة بمعنى الغرض المستهدف من الحكم والعلة بمعنى السبب قلت الآتي،ص47:

"الفرق بين السَّبب والغرض: ·         طرق الوقوف على السَّبب: إما النص أو القياس عليه. أما الغرض فمسالك التعليل المختلفة وأهمها المناسبة. ·         السبب لا بد من معرفته لامتثال الحكم فهو ذو طابع إرشادي. أما الغرض فلا تشترط معرفته لامتثال الحكم. ·         السبب: منه ما هو مناسب للحكم كالسفر لإباحة الفطر، ومنه ما هو غير مناسب كالدلوك لوجوب الظهر. أما الغرض فدائما مناسب للحكم. ·         السبب يعرفنا بظرف تطبيق الحكم. أما الغرض فيفيدنا لماذا شُرع الحكم. ·         الغرض هو المستخدم في القياس، أما السبب فلا يُتَصَوَّر إجراء القياس بواسطته. نعم يجوز القياس في الأسباب، لكنَّ هذا يختلف عن القياس بالأسباب؛ أما جوازه في الأسباب فمعناه إلحاق سبب غير منصوص عليه بسبب آخر منصوص عليه بجامع، وهذا الجامع هو الغرض والوصف المتضمن.  ·         السبب ظاهرٌ منضبط، بخلاف الغرض الذي يتراوح ويقل ظهوره وانضباطه عن السبب. ·         الغرض قد يعود على النص بالتأثير بتعميمه أو تخصيصه أو تأويله أو تفسيره، أما السبب فلا يُتَصوَّر فيه ذلك. ·         السبب يتقدَّم على الحكم دائما. أما الغرض فله ـ كما أسلفنا ـ اعتباران: اعتبار الباعث، وهو في هذا الاعتبار متقدِّمٌ على الحكم، واعتبار النتيجة، وهو في هذا الاعتبار متأخِّرٌ عن الحكم."

----------


## أبو طارق النهدي

بوركتم .



> أولا: السَّبَب الذي يترتَّب عليه الحكمُ في حقِّ المكلَّف. كشرب الخمر الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم وجوب جلد الشارب علينا، والسَّفر في رمضان الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم إباحة الفطر لنا، وعقد البيع الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم إباحة انتفاع وتصرف المشتري بالمبيع والبائع بالثَّمَن، وغَضَب القاضي الذي يَتَرتَّب عليه حكم تحريم القضاء عليه.



وهذا القسم هو الذي يدور معه الحكم وجودًا وعدمًا, ويسميه الأصوليون : بالعلة, ويقصدون سبب وجود الحكم.
لذلك فلا يتصور ارتفاع الحكم الشرعي الثابت بنصوص الكتاب أو السنة بتصور انتفاء العلة ( السبب ) مطلقًا, ولكن متى تحقق السبب ووجد وجد الحكم ضرورة, وانتفاءه إنما إذا انتفى السبب في بعض الأعيان.
فلا يختلط الأمر علينا كما اختلط على بعض الإخوة من طلبة العلم.

----------


## ماجدون

السبب خارج الشئ و العلة بتكون جواه
السبب مستقل بذاته سواء سبب بالتشديد ام لا   و العلة طارئ على سليم ومستقل بذاته
ذلك من حيث الماهية
اما من حيث التسبيب للحكم فهما متساويا المعنى شرعا

----------


## روميساء أحمد

سؤال ما الفرق بين العلة في الأصول الفقه و العلة في المنطق؟

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم هذا البحث الذي فيه دراسة للعلة بحث مفيد جداً نقلاً من الدكتر الذي وضعه في منتدي مجالس الأصوليين 
وهذا من باب نشر العلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال العلامة الشنقيطي في ((مذكرته)) في الأصول:
((أما العلة فهي في اللغة: عبارة عما اقتضى تغييراً ومنه سميت علة المريض لأنها اقتضت تغير الحال، ومنه قول زهير:
ان تلق يوماً على علاته هرما ... تلق السماحة منه والندى خلقا
أي ان تلقه على علاته أي حالاته المقتضية تغيير الوجود كالفقر والجدب تلقه متصفاً بالجود والسماحة على كل حال، والعلة العقلية عبارة عما يوجب الحكم لا محالة كتأثير حركة الاصبع في حركة الخاتم وتأثير الكسر في الانكسار والتسويد في السواد والفقهاء يستعملون العلة في ثلاثة أشياء:
الأول: ما يوجب الحكم لا محالة أي اذا وجد قطعاً وهو المجموع المركب من مقتضى الحكم، وشرطه ومحله وأهله كوجوب الصلاة فانه حكم شرعي ومقتضيه أمر الشارع بالصلاة وشرطه أهنية المصلي لتوجه الخطاب عليه بأن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً ومحله الصلاة وأهله المصلى، فاذا وجد هذا المجموع وجدت الصلاة ويطلق على هذا المجموع اسم العلة تشبيهاً بالعلة العقلية، وقول المؤلف في هذا البحث: والاهل والمحل: وصفان من أوصافها إلى آخره صوابه أن يقول: ركنان من أركانها لان الأهل والمحل ركنان من أركانها على هذا التفسير لها.
الثاني: من الأشياء التي يطلقون عليها العلة هو العلة التي تخلف شرطها أو وجد مانعها كاليمين مع عدم الحنث بالنسبة لوجوب الكفارة، فاليمين علة الكفارة وشرط وجوبها بها الحنث فتسمى اليمين دون الحنث علة وهي علة تخلف شرطها، وهكذا في نحوه وهذا أولى عند المؤلف.
الثالث: من الأشياء التي يطلقون عليها اسم العلة هو: الحكمة وضابط الحكمة أنها هي المعنى الذي من أجله صار الوصف علة فعلة تحريم الخمر مثلاً الاسكار، وحكمته حفظ العقل لان حفظ العقل هو الذي صار من أجله الاسكار علة للتحريم في الخمر، قال صاحب مراقي
السعود في تعريف الحكمة:
وهي التي من أجلها الوصف جرى ... علة حكم عند كل من درى
وهذا هو معنى قول المؤلف رحمه الله كقولهم المسافر يترخص لعلة المشقة لان علة الرخصة بالقصر وعدم الصوم هي السفر والحكمة رفع المشقة لأنها هي التي من أجلها صار السفر علة للرخصة.
واما السبب فهو كل ما توصلت به إلى شيء.
ومنه قوله زهير:
ومن هاب أسباب المنية يلقها ... ولو رام أسباب السماء بسلم
ويروي أسباب المنايا ينلنه أي طرقها الموصلة إليها.
والسبب يطلق عند الفقهاء على أربعة أشياء:
الأول: ما يقابل المباشرة كالحفر مع التردية فالحافر يسمى صاحب سبب والمردي الذي هو المباشر صاحب علة، وكمن قدم طعام شخص إلى آخر فأكله فالمقدم متسبب والآكل مباشر والقاعدة عند الفقهاء تقديم المباشر في الضمان فان تعذر تضمينه لموت أو فلس ضمن المتسبب ولا يخلو تضمينه من خلاف.
الثاني: علة العلة يسمونها علة كالرمي فانه علة لاصابة السهم بدن الشخص المرمي واصابته اياه علة لقتله، فالرمي علة لعلة القتل تسمى سببا.
الثالث: العلة التي تخلف شرطها كنصاب الزكاة بدون الحول.
الرابع: العلة الشرعية نفسها وعليه أكثر أهل الأصول قال في مراقي السعود:
ومع علة ترادف السبب ... والفرق بعضهم إليه قد ذهب))اهـ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*اشكال في مصطلح العلة الشرعية عند المعتزلة*

----------

